# Tandem driving with Horse & Pony?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, I have a question that just occurred to me, Could you hitch a 15h horse and a 12.2h pony Tandem? Both of course being trained to drive and the horse being the wheel horse.

Not That I am Going to do this, I only have one harness(it fits both of them really well though)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Eclipse295 said:


> Okay, I have a question that just occurred to me, Could you hitch a 15h horse and a 12.2h pony Tandem? Both of course being trained to drive and the horse being the wheel horse.
> 
> Not That I am Going to do this, I only have one harness(it fits both of them really well though)


 Sure you could as long as the pony had a big enough stride that the horse wouldn't be running into it.


----------

